# F/S 1998 Orange Krate



## KenC (Jan 18, 2012)

This bike is in great shape, used for display only for the last 10 or so years that I’ve owned them. 

I’ve had at least 15-20 of these over the last 10+ years and this is the nicest 98 Orange Krate I could find. 

$475 plus shipping from 63011, or $900 plus shipping for the pair. (I also have the Apple)


----------



## mk2prizzylad (Jan 19, 2012)

Another awesome looking bike.it upsets me to look at these as there so lovely..i would so love 1.but thats all i can do is look.

maybe 1 day,i will be the owner of 1 of these.good luck in selling them.


----------



## KenC (Jan 22, 2012)

I can arrange for the bike to be picked up at the Indy Swap on Jan 28th or the St. Louis swap on the 29th, this will save shipping cost.

Reasonable offers considered.


----------



## KenC (Feb 29, 2012)

*Price drop.*

I need my garage back so $425 plus shipping.

The Apple is sold, but I still have the Orange.


----------

